
The Ego’s Curriculum Vitae – The Coffeelicious – Medium - chandanrai
https://medium.com/the-coffeelicious/the-egos-curriculum-vitae-c57b5151930a#.efnnssg3u
======
detaro
Please post such links only with the article title and leave the extra bits at
the end off, per
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

